
Do not teach best practices - peterxjang
http://anyonecanlearntocode.com/blog_posts/do-not-teach-best-practices
======
Masesar
I'm just starting to learn programming on my own and this is very reassuring.
My head has been swimming with all the best practices and design patterns that
I've almost given up overwhelmed. It's nice to know that I'm "allowed" to
write bad code to get things working.

~~~
peterxjang
Don't give up! Nearly every talented developer I know started off writing
hacky code for fun. What people forget is that good code is relative to your
level of experience. For a beginner, good code is code that works. Period. Do
that enough and you'll be able to take it to the next level. But don't forget
to have fun in the process, if you write code that makes you happy, you can't
go wrong!

